# Couple eaters



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Few eyes for the table from tonight.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Were you fishing in a field? lol


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is a nice stringer of fish.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Were you fishing in a field? lol


I was fishing off a bridge but didn't want to take a picture of it, so I was slightly off to the side of it.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I see what you did there.... lol

What were they biting on?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> I see what you did there.... lol
> 
> What were they biting on?


The end of my hook, it was great! :beer:

I was using the same old spring standard, jig, twistertail, fathead.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice!
Opens here next weekend- I'm ready to get after them.


----------

